# Swift warranties



## wallis (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi all.Can any member offer any thoughts on the following problem.I have a 2010 Swift challenger bought from Lowdhams in Huddersfield in August 2010. On returning from our last trip.I noticed that the GRP cover on the A frame is cracked. I have contacted them and to my surprise the tell me that this is NOT covered under warranty. I then contacted Swift who told me the same thing . However they have asked for photographs and will look into the matter. What I cannot understand having looked through Swift warranty on line is NO mention a a specific part of the van NOT being covered. I would welcome any comments on this matter Yours Wallis


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Wallis

I've moved this to Swift...

and isn't the Swift Challenger a caravan? :roll:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I can't see on what basis they can deny it being covered by the warranty - unless they are able to prove fair wear and tear (which seems unlikely after 10 months) or misuse. Unless the dealer (with whom your contract is) can give you a compelling reason why the warranty doesn't cover it then I would speak to Trading Standards or a solicitor.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Why not use the Swift Forum .There will be more people to answer your question. 

Les


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

bognormike said:


> and isn't the Swift Challenger a caravan? :roll:


and with an 'A' frame?

Maybe the question is about Swift Group's warranty?

Gerald


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

:lol: looks like Wallis hs sold his motorhome (see previous post), and got a caravan. 

maybe a quick reminder to change his profile? 

:wink:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

O.P's profile says Bessacar, no mention of a Swift anything ?????

"A" frame :? ?? I never thought of putting a Motorhome on an "A" frame and towing it with a car, hang on, isn't that called "caravaning" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ???


----------

